# E-cigarette Studies, Research And Reports



## Alex (22/5/14)

The following is a summary of all the research mentioned and some additional sources, brief descriptions of the reports and links to the actual study papers and statements.

http://www.ecigalternative.com/ecigarette-studies-research.htm
http://www.ecigalternative.com/ecigarette-studies-research.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Alex said:


> The following is a summary of all the research mentioned and some additional sources, brief descriptions of the reports and links to the actual study papers and statements.
> 
> http://www.ecigalternative.com/ecigarette-studies-research.htm


Great source, thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

